# when are spead legs okay in ergo?



## mashenka (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I use the Ergo a lot for DD [baby #2]. She's 4 months and on the big side, though not as big as her brother was at her age. We didn't get our Ergo until he was over 12 months, so I have a question about when you can spread babies' legs out in it, as opposed to keeping them froggy style. She fusses a lot when I put her in with legs froggy style and she often then just stands up and howls a bit. We just went on a trip to Europe and I carried her around most days in the Ergo. She fussed a lot because I think she didn't like her legs being tucked, so I ended up taking her out and carrying her, which wasn't super convenient [not with a toddler and a husband in a wheelchair!]

I have pulled her legs out for a short amount of time, to see how it felt to me and to her, but I am not sure whether she is ready. Is it the kind of thing where if they are ready they can do it? I have other carriers, but the Ergo is the best on my back. I went through a horrible case of DeQuervain's tenosynovitis when DS was around 12 months. I think it was using a sling ALL the time on one shoulder. I am hoping that I am missing her dislike of it because it's comfortable for me! She happily sits in a sling, I have a hotslings one, but I use that only for quick trips or to get her to sleep.
Thanks!


----------



## SamsMuffin (Sep 11, 2006)

Does she get upset when you spread her legs out? If you spread them out and put her in the Ergo, where does the seat part touch on her legs? Do her legs hang out at least at the knee joint? If she can't let her knees bend and her lower leg hang, then she is probably not ready for it.
I put my dd in the Ergo at 4 months - at first she seemed a little awkward in it, but I noticed after wearing her in it once, she from then on knew exactly how to put her legs. She would even put her legs in the spread position if I picked her up and held her tummy to tummy. She really loves being in the Ergo.
If she doesn't seem upset by it and her legs can bend okay, then it's probably fine. The biggest thing would be to not force her legs into a position that is uncomfortable to her.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree that if she's not complaining when you have her legs spread out, it should be fine.


----------



## mashenka (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got the questions here after spending the day out in the park with the Ergo and our old ring sling. I used the Ergo a little, but there was much complaining [both legs spread and tucked]. I think that her legs don't bend yet. A friend whose baby is three weeks younger said her little girl also hates the Ergo right now. She's on the big side, too, 15 + lbs at three months. Maybe they like it better once the legs spread and hang better? I have to say: my DD falls asleep RIGHT away in the ring sling when she's tired. She also likes sitting up and facing out sometimes. Those things are murder on your back though! I'll keep checking the legs in the Ergo, their bodies change so quickly during this time. We went on a trip, came back and she was suddenly in 6-9 month clothing.
Thanks!


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

Have you tried one leg in, one leg out? That can sometimes work as a good transitional position until they're tall enough for both legs out.


----------



## mashenka (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't tried that. I did notice today that her legs DO hang down, so there is a bend at the knee. She still wasn't very happy, but she did fall asleep in the hotsling so big brother could play his heart out at the playground! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## kahbo (May 31, 2005)

I also have this carrier...I was unsure when to use it and was using the snugli, which hurts my back..but my hubby loves the snugli, and my DD loves it with him...but she prefers the ergo w/ me...I guess cause she is so close to my body. My baby is 8 weeks...and was told to get the insert...I put her in it without one around the house one day...and she seemed to be fine in it...so I have been putting her in it for a couple outings w/ legs spread...she is a tall baby..then one day a lady came out of nowhere and said I had her in there wrong...said I needed one leg in...so I have been putting her legs in when i carry her, which she could care either way..and I just lay the hoodie ontop so lookie lou's don't touch


----------

